# Manchester to Blackpool 2014...



## potsy (18 Jun 2014)

...who's in?

Wasn't going to do this but my new employers have an association with it and even pay our entrance fee and organise transport to bring us home.
Will be a good chance to get to know a few people too.
Received my No and ticket the other day, quite looking forward to it now


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> ...who's in?
> 
> Wasn't going to do this but my new employers have an association with it and even pay our entrance fee and organise transport to bring us home.
> Will be a good chance to get to know a few people too.
> Received my No and ticket the other day, quite looking forward to it now


You could ride back, it is quite flat.


----------



## TissoT (18 Jun 2014)

I will be riding this two ways .....will be setting off at 7.30am


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2014)

tissot said:


> I will be riding this two ways .....will be setting off at 7.30am


7.30 here too


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2014)

Potsy - set off early to avoid the madness!


----------



## TissoT (18 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> 7.30 here too


will be riding this route with the club ... if the weather is dry warm there will be about 10 of us... will look out for you on the way...


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jun 2014)

I'm in for the 52 again but my training has taken a hit this past couple of weeks so I'll just be out for a pootle TBH


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'm in for the 52 again but my training has taken a hit this past couple of weeks so I'll just be out for a pootle TBH


52?

Are you not going all the way then?


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Potsy - set off early to avoid the madness!


He's leaving early to try and beat an 11yr old to the finish line beer and BBQ that work provides 



smokeysmoo said:


> I'm in for the 52 again but my training has taken a hit this past couple of weeks so I'll just be out for a pootle TBH


Are you getting mixed up with the Manchester ride 13/26/52 miles?

I'm in and so is my son, he's raised over £100 in sponsorship already


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Are you getting mixed up with the Manchester ride 13/26/52 miles?


D'oh! Indeed I am


----------



## Boopop (19 Jun 2014)

I'm doing this - getting the coach they're putting on from Blackpool. Can't say I've raised much money though...


----------



## Kbrook (19 Jun 2014)

I did this last year, never again. Madness, chavs on bikes going though every red traffic light, wrong side of the road. You take your life in your hands if you do it and I was embarassed to be part of it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

Can I hide in one of Potsy's panniers. Beer and BBQ....


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2014)

Kbrook said:


> I did this last year, never again. Madness, chavs on bikes going though every red traffic light, wrong side of the road. You take your life in your hands if you do it and I was embarassed to be part of it.


Must admit those were similar thoughts to mine when I did it a couple of years ago, said I wouldn't do it again.

If my firm weren't organizing the day then I wouldn't have bothered, the beer and bbq is a bonus


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2014)

Kbrook said:


> I did this last year, never again. Madness, chavs on bikes going though every red traffic light, wrong side of the road. You take your life in your hands if you do it and I was embarassed to be part of it.


I didn't see any of that going on


----------



## TissoT (19 Jun 2014)

All the better to set off early .....


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I didn't see any of that going on


Well, you must have set off early and beat the mad riders then! That is _exactly_ what it was like when I rode the event about 10 years ago.

Oh, my link above was faulty - *this ride*.


----------



## Kestevan (20 Jun 2014)

I'm doing this with Mrs Kes.... 7.30 start for us too.
It's her first decent ride since she mangled her leg 2yrs ago whilst preparing for that years Manchester to Blackpool.


https://www.justgiving.com/Anita-Johnson3/


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2014)

Kestevan said:


> I'm doing this with Mrs Kes.... 7.30 start for us too.
> It's her first decent ride since she mangled her leg 2yrs ago whilst preparing for that years Manchester to Blackpool.
> 
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/Anita-Johnson3/


I hope you both enjoy it, but that early start is a must! My 09:00 start was _really_ not a good idea ... 

I'm not sure what organisers can do to make these rides safer, but something needs to be done. Some of the things I saw riders doing were unbelievable and it is only a matter of time before people get killed or seriously injured! (For eaxample - riding through red lights which they hadn't noticed because they were nattering on their phones, suddenly stopping dead in the middle of a group of riders to take a sandwich out and eat it in the middle of the road, sprinting through a group of wobbly cyclists and weaving round them causing panic ...)


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jun 2014)

I've done the day ride once and the Night Ride three times now. Would highly recommend both but the day ride is very busy and has a lot of casual riders some of whom clearly didn't cycle on the roads much. If you want a free flowing event the Night Ride is better. Some horrendous 'failure to give way on roundabouts' and a whole lot of RLJ'ing on the day ride but the weather was great and the vibe at the finish was excellent too. Worth doing but just the once or very early.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2014)

Gez73 said:


> ...... day ride is very busy and has a lot of casual riders some of whom clearly didn't cycle on the roads much......


It won't be a problem, I'm used to being surrounded by random, incompetent nobbers that don't know what they are doing, you should see who I work with


----------



## turbopercy (20 Jun 2014)

I am doing this event this will be my first charity ride i am setting off at 7 am i always try and cycle early in the morning to avoid as much traffic as possible


----------



## dr_1986 (20 Jun 2014)

I'm doing this with my club there is in excess of 20 of us, all road riders... we are setting off at 07:30 also and a majority, including myself, are riding back also.


----------



## clid61 (21 Jun 2014)

Cant remember which year it was, but set off early one morning to be met by total gridlock some 10 to 15 miles in.. Good old GMP were escorting what must have been a 20 foot diameter storm drain on a loooong low loader , through the back streets on the route of the ride, oh what fun!


----------



## potsy (21 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> It won't be a problem, I'm used to being surrounded by random, incompetent nobbers that don't know what they are doing, you should see who I work with


----------



## davdandy (21 Jun 2014)

Quick question folks,for those who live around the Manc areas,or like me in Lowton,how do you get back.I am not quite up to the fitness of doing a round trip,getting there is fine but getting back home needs thought?


----------



## YahudaMoon (25 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> ...who's in?



Not me, dont think Im fit enough :/

Just got back from helping some friends out and spent the evening with a lovely gent called James from Burma aged 81yrs old who did the event two years ago, then cycled back, though only managed Delamere Forest on the return leg on his sit 'up n' beg push bike


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2014)

davdandy said:


> Quick question folks,for those who live around the Manc areas,or like me in Lowton,how do you get back.I am not quite up to the fitness of doing a round trip,getting there is fine but getting back home needs thought?


 
Ah, you need to think of that before you set off. Usually folk get collected. Other option is Train from Blackpool but it will be rammed, and I guess you need to pre-book. Other option is to RIDE back.


----------



## Kestevan (25 Jun 2014)

NW trains in their infinite wisdom have decided not to allow ANY bikes on trains between Blackpool and Manchester on that day........

The origanisers do lay on several coach returns (with vans for the bike), throughout the afternnoon for the princely sum of £25 each, this needs to be booked in advance through their website.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jun 2014)

davdandy said:


> Quick question folks,for those who live around the Manc areas,or like me in Lowton,how do you get back.I am not quite up to the fitness of doing a round trip,getting there is fine but getting back home needs thought?


 I stay the night then trundle back into Wigan with a sore head Monday afternoon !


----------



## davdandy (26 Jun 2014)

I would`nt like to ride in Wigan,as a Leyther and very pretty good looking fella i am a target for the pies and their evil ways.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jun 2014)

davdandy said:


> I would`nt like to ride in Wigan,as a Leyther and very pretty good looking fella i am a target for the pies and their evil ways.


Put blinkers on and pass through, as I do through Leigh ! Me I abstain from the pastry devil and am as equally, if not better good looking !


----------



## davdandy (26 Jun 2014)

clid61 said:


> Put blinkers on and pass through, as I do through Leigh ! Me I abstain from the pastry devil and am as equally, if not better good looking !



I very much doubt you are better looking,you see,i`m a stunner.And i too refrain from the pastry and eat nowt but lobby.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jun 2014)

davdandy said:


> I very much doubt you are better looking,you see,i`m a stunner.And i too refrain from the pastry and eat nowt but lobby.


Lobby Gobbler LOL! on a seroius note , maybe you could get a minbus/taxi from blackpool and share cost ( depending how many of you there are ) , on a less serious note , could you get one of many flights into Hag Fold international airport from Blackpool international airport ? Or even even just get a Beach donkey home , quicker journey home than your journey there !!!!!


----------



## davdandy (26 Jun 2014)

Hag fold international,i didn't know they where still open?

On the serious note,i would imagine the taxi costs,even shared would be astronomical coming back to Gods little acre from Blackpool.I know most would say ride it back,but as i said earlier,i haven't done my first 100 yet,and the Blackpool return would be about 110 roughly,something i need to aim for but i don't want to kill myself doing it,at least not yet.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jun 2014)

davdandy said:


> Hag fold international,i didn't know they where still open?
> 
> On the serious note,i would imagine the taxi costs,even shared would be astronomical coming back to Gods little acre from Blackpool.I know most would say ride it back,but as i said earlier,i haven't done my first 100 yet,and the Blackpool return would be about 110 roughly,something i need to aim for but i don't want to kill myself doing it,at least not yet.


Maybe ride to preston and jump on there ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Jul 2014)

I don't have the time to go there and back but also cant be bothered with the coaches etc.
So I am driving up to Bolton Football Ground for around 7am , parking up and its just a 2min hop over the motorway onto the route.
Bolton footy to Blackpool and back will be just over 80 miles, and its great to ride back watching the madness on the other side of the road whilst not being in it. 
Plus the bonus at this moment in time is a tail wind on the return ride.


----------



## davdandy (10 Jul 2014)

I take it the minimum sponsorship is £100 is it.If so i have left it far too late.but next year i will defo be in.


----------



## Boopop (10 Jul 2014)

davdandy said:


> I take it the minimum sponsorship is £100 is it.If so i have left it far too late.but next year i will defo be in.


There isn't minimum sponsorship so far as I'm aware. Or at least I hope not, I've only raised £22!


----------



## davdandy (10 Jul 2014)

Boopop said:


> There isn't minimum sponsorship so far as I'm aware. Or at least I hope not, I've only raised £22!



On re-checking i think you are right Boopop,i think that might have something to do with getting a coach to get back home.I know a few people who are doing it and told me that.


----------



## Boopop (10 Jul 2014)

Can't decide what bike to bring...would anyone trust them with a £1k bike on their van? Think I might just bring my trusty old and beaten up Triban 3 instead...


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2014)

Boopop said:


> Can't decide what bike to bring...would anyone trust them with a £1k bike on their van? Think I might just bring my trusty old and beaten up Triban 3 instead...


In a word 'NO'! Take the Triban or sort your own return trip. Can you imagine your £1k bike tossed in the truck with 30-40 BSOs piled on top? Just doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## Boopop (11 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> In a word 'NO'! Take the Triban or sort your own return trip. Can you imagine your £1k bike tossed in the truck with 30-40 BSOs piled on top? Just doesn't bear thinking about



I figured as much. Weather's naff anyway so Triban it is! Thanks


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2014)

Weather forecast has improved now. Should be a dry day with sunshine for the BBQ at the finish 

Shame about the killer headwind though, will be hard for the less aerodynamic riders


----------



## BinBag (11 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> ...who's in?
> 
> Wasn't going to do this but my new employers have an association with it and even pay our entrance fee and organise transport to bring us home.
> Will be a good chance to get to know a few people too.
> Received my No and ticket the other day, quite looking forward to it now



I'm doing it Potsy - look out for a Cinelli frame and Cinelli jersey. I'm told I'm not a full kit w*nker so that's good for me! Say hello won't you - we're kicking off at 8am, and I'm riding back.


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2014)

BinBag said:


> I'm doing it Potsy - look out for a Cinelli frame and Cinelli jersey. I'm told I'm not a full kit w*nker so that's good for me! Say hello won't you - we're kicking off at 8am, and I'm riding back.


Will look out for you, probably see you fly past about 8.30 as it's a slow paced peloton I'll be in


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jul 2014)

Just dislocated my knee (again) at a martial arts tournament. Looking a bit sick for me tomorrow....


----------



## potsy (12 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Weather forecast has improved now. Should be a dry day with sunshine for the BBQ at the finish
> 
> Shame about the killer headwind though, *will be hard for the less aerodynamic riders*
> 
> View attachment 50176


I have had my pre-ride aero haircut, it might help 

Looking like a wet start now and drying up to a decent afternoon at the bbq


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2014)

Good luck all. Hope it dries up. Got a friend that is a novice, so she may not be too happy with rain


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jul 2014)

Well, this is it..... all ready for action


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Jul 2014)

It will be fine today , just the first half hour or so will be damp, or so i hope
.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Jul 2014)

Was a great ride up there this morning , the wind was against us all the way but at least it was behind on the return leg, whilst at the burger van got talking to @turbopercy who was doing it for the first time. (i think it was turbopercy as i am hopeless at remembering names)
Glad i set off early and joined 20 miles in as on the way back there was the usual mass groups on the other side, also i was still passing people coming the other way at Standish at 1pm , what do these people do, to be so slow to have only covered 25 miles after 3 1/2 hours of riding


----------



## clid61 (13 Jul 2014)

Was thinking the same @DiddlyDodds I was a bout an hour behind you on the return leg , the last lot I saw heading North were Leyland area ! Good luck yo them at least they'll see a decent sunset !
As for the testerone fuelled Full Kit W****** , who think they own the road - very embarrassing ! Sadly theyre getting worse! 
Last 10 mile was a slog into the wind ,but the ride home was heaven !


----------



## andydkelly (13 Jul 2014)

Newbie her. Just completed first M to B in 4:09. Longest ride previously was 35 miles so I'll take that. 6'5 and 16.5 stone and not yet got a road bike so was using a Giant FCR4.

May fall into the category of Full Kit ****** as I do ride in a team sky jersey but hey I like it and as I'm not in a club yet my options for kit are limited.

Loved the ride apart from the Lytham to Blackpool leg!


----------



## clid61 (13 Jul 2014)

andydkelly said:


> Newbie her. Just completed first M to B in 4:09. Longest ride previously was 35 miles so I'll take that. 6'5 and 16.5 stone and not yet got a road bike so was using a Giant FCR4.
> 
> May fall into the category of Full Kit ****** as I do ride in a team sky jersey but hey I like it and as I'm not in a club yet my options for kit are limited.
> 
> Loved the ride apart from the Lytham to Blackpool leg!


----------



## clid61 (13 Jul 2014)

Well done andy , first of many now you have the bug ! Yea that run in was relentless ,feet up and plan your next one ,again well done !


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 Jul 2014)

andydkelly , you have to have full bib shorts etc to be a FKW, here is a pic of me and a bloke called Dan in full FKW mode.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jul 2014)

andydkelly said:


> May fall into the category of Full Kit ****** as I do ride in a team sky jersey but hey I like it and as I'm not in a club yet my options for kit are limited.!


It's not the full team kit on it's own that makes you a FKW, it's a complete disregard for everyone else on the road and a belief that you're better than the whole bally lot of 'em, and I doubt you're that person Andy 



andydkelly said:


> Loved the ride apart from the Lytham to Blackpool leg!


Now you know it's there it won't catch you out next time, it'll still batter you as it's a relentless fecker that wind, but at least you'll be ready for it


----------



## clid61 (13 Jul 2014)

That wind never changes direction on the day ! Always a head down bury yourself last 10 miles !


----------



## User33236 (13 Jul 2014)

Me and Mrs SG started at 7:30am. Ride up to Blackpool was a rather tense affair at certain points due to some narrow roads, the small percent that behave like idiots including the novice riders sitting 4 and 5 abreast at times. On the whole though it was fun, even the challenging head wind in the last 10 miles.

On the ride back we hooked up with a small group from the East Lancs Road Club. Big thanks to the guys for their company which really made the return much more fun.

Came across an ambulance dealing with a female cyclist at one point. Hope she is ok.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2014)

Saw somebody with his arm in a sling being treated by the paramedics, a few numpties about but not as many as I was expecting.

Enjoyed the day, doing it with a bunch of workmates and having a bbq at the end helped 

Oh and I spotted a cc'er @Schneil


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jul 2014)

andydkelly said:


> May fall into the category of Full Kit ****** as I do ride in a team sky jersey but hey I like it and as I'm not in a club yet my options for kit are limited.


Are you the FskyKW that had a clipless moment and fell onto my 11yr old son, knocking him into some poor sods car at the lights?


----------



## Kestevan (13 Jul 2014)

Just got back. Uncomfortable ride but managed to get round in more or less one piece. No problems on the bike, other than not being able to put any real power through my right leg. But couldn't manage more than a painful hobble on foot.


----------



## turbopercy (14 Jul 2014)

@DiddlyDodds yes mate it was me good to meet you yesterday so glad i completed it was a tough final few miles but well happy with my first charity ride and the longest ride i have done


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Are you the FskyKW that had a clipless moment and fell onto my 11yr old son, knocking him into some poor sods car at the lights?


Ouch


----------



## double_dd (14 Jul 2014)

I enjoyed yesterday. Only gripe is the same every year. People riding 4/5 abreast, not moving over to the left when there's space to and I even saw a guy cycling in the middle of the road with no hands. Had to tell him to move over so I could get past


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jul 2014)

Here's some pictures from the day. My 11yr old son loved almost every minute of it and being part of the work team really kept him going.

Potsy trying to get into an aero tuck and stay on the wheel of Jnr down one of the hills 






We had to stop at Leyland for a quick breather....






Shortly after passing HMP Kirkham and still going strong.






Almost there and the wind really starting to take its toll now 





But worth it for the reward at the end 








Just to give an idea of the wind that had developed by the afternoon here's a shot out of the coach window on the way home showing how the trees were being thrashed by the strong winds blowing from the North West.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2014)

Jnr makes a crap wind-break


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Jnr makes a crap wind-break


Maybe, but it didn't stop you trying did it? Besides, he rode his bike to school this morning, have you been back on yours yet?


----------



## Hudsy86astley (15 Jul 2014)

Completed my first mcr to blackpool in 3hours 42 mins average speed of 16 is this a good time as I av not done before


----------



## turbopercy (15 Jul 2014)

Hope so as that was the time i did it in


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Jul 2014)

Hudsy86astley said:


> Completed my first mcr to blackpool in 3hours 42 mins average speed of 16 is this a good time as I av not done before



Thats a decent time, the first time i did it five years ago it took me 5 hours , the second time just under 4hrs and now i do it in around 3 1/2 hours and cant see me getting quicker than that.


----------



## Hudsy86astley (16 Jul 2014)

I wasn't sure on what sort of time people do it in as I'm 6ft4 n 18stone felt good after it deco gonna b quicker next year


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Are you the FskyKW that had a clipless moment and fell onto my 11yr old son, knocking him into some poor sods car at the lights?


Its this sort of nobber that puts me off doing it anymore. A few close shaves and one idiot banging down into Preston rocking side to side racing his mate who hooked my bars in his flailing rucksack strap and took me off big style. I got a sheepish apology when patching myself up after my riding pals had caught them up (once a year riders) and explained common sense to him.


----------



## andydkelly (20 Jul 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Are you the FskyKW that had a clipless moment and fell onto my 11yr old son, knocking him into some poor sods car at the lights?



Hi

I can assure you this wasn't me - number one reason I still have flat pedals so nothing to clip/unclip.

Did see quite a few wobbles at traffic lights and not surprised someone took a tumble...


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Its this sort of nobber that puts me off doing it anymore.


+1. A nobber knocked my CAAD over a couple of years ago and just looked at me and said, "Oh sorry mate". He was completely oblivious and to him my bike might has well have been a Sports Direct special.

I don't expect everyone to know about bikes like most of us, but never the less I'd be mortified if I knocked someone else's bike over, regardless of what it was.

That said the ride holds a special value for me as it was the first notable distance ride I did when I got into road bikes, so I'll no doubt do it again one year, but I'll be setting off at daft o'clock to avoid all the charity riders.


----------



## Shanksy (25 Mar 2015)

Hudsy86astley said:


> I wasn't sure on what sort of time people do it in as I'm 6ft4 n 18stone felt good after it deco gonna b quicker next year


 
6ft2" and 18 stone myself. I did it for the 1st time in 2013 in 3hrs 28mins - 17.75mph average. I was made up with that as i'd only got into cycling 4months beforehand and was a smoker and a little tubby!. I did do around 1,000 miles training for it though which of course sorted me right out.

Not been on the bike since really bar a few rides here and there. Just getting the bug again now so Im planning on doing it this year....wonder how possible 20mph average would be? open ended question of course......


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2015)

Not possible unless you are in a group or a regular cyclist. Moving from 17 to 20 takes a lot of effort and given you will be delayed by traffic and lights then you will need to be able to ride in the 22 to 25 mph band for some time.

Wind resistance increases massively from 17 upwards.


----------



## Shanksy (26 Mar 2015)

Fossy

Thanks for your reply pal

Frequency wise ill have to become regular again to give myself a chance. Working in Glasgow centre ate the moment and there's a route from the centre to Loch Lomond which looks a good enough place to train (its around 50-60miles round trip depending where you start). So I will do that twice in the week and then something at weekend and see how I go. I am up in bodyweight at the moment as I've been doing heavy weights for the last few months and eating lots but my weight drops quickly when I get cycling properly.

I was at 17.75 last time. I thought what you say may be the case I.e. lots more effort is required to move up just that few miles per hour, wind resistance will be more of an issue as I have a big fat head lol

Your also right that the Blackpool run probably wont be the best place to up my average over that distance due to traffic etc, its just a personnel thing, I started cycling because of that event and because a girl i worked with bet i couldn't even make it round (she was pretty fit) i ended up beating her by 15mins lol

This cycling route in Glasgow does sound pretty good as there's no roads involved, maybe ill try to hit 20mph average there over 50 or 60 miles.

Looking at my splits over the M2B there are several miles where i hit 20-21mph average when it was flat, i'm good on a flat as my legs are strong, its any hills that slow me down so much cause of my weight and lack of relative fitness.

This week im on one of those city hire bikes just to get my legs going, next week ill bring my Giant road bike with me and start recording my progress 









fossyant said:


> Not possible unless you are in a group or a regular cyclist. Moving from 17 to 20 takes a lot of effort and given you will be delayed by traffic and lights then you will need to be able to ride in the 22 to 25 mph band for some time.
> 
> Wind resistance increases massively from 17 upwards.


----------

